# Skid Steers: ISO verse H pattern



## magnum1

Which pattern do you like the best and why


----------



## ABES

Ive run both for quite a few hours and It makes no difference to me.


----------



## magnum1

I prefer ISO I can drive with one hand and pick my nose with the other hand at the same time. multi tasking


----------



## magnum1

Sorry about that I could'nt resist. I would really like some opinions on preference's and why


----------



## Triple L

ISO, stupid proof, easy, if you've ran a loader or something else, your already accustom to it and your left hand is point and shoot more less...


----------



## buckwheat_la

i personally prefer H controls, i find i have better control and can move in tighter/more delicate areas with it easier, but that also may be because i grew up on older case skidsteers, I used a Gehl ISO control for a while, and it was nice to use, but i never felt as comfortable in tight areas


----------



## StuveCorp

The Case controls or 'H' pattern, I have so much more control when I'm skidsteer drifting. Thumbs Up And the more serious response, because it's what I'm use to.


----------



## SNOWLORD

I can run both but prefer the H style, I do agree if your working in tight areas I have found with the pilot control there are times that I cant make it go exactly where I want it to that could be operator error also. One other thing is if you need to throw any old cluck in a skidsteer at 3am to plow snow for whatever reason, most everyone from a farm or construction beginnings can run the H pattern and at that time of night I have no patience to teach someone. All of my skids are H pattern.


----------



## magnum1

StuveCorp;1284073 said:


> The Case controls or 'H' pattern, I have so much more control when I'm skidsteer drifting. Thumbs Up And the more serious response, because it's what I'm use to.


Got Photo's of drifting ?????????????????::laughing:


----------



## magnum1

H pattern - 3, ISO pattern - 2, Either or - 1


----------



## fordsrule

I prefer the ISO on the joysticks. I like the Case controls just can't get used to them on the joysticks in the Deere 332 we have at work


----------



## magnum1

fordsrule;1288227 said:


> I prefer the ISO on the joysticks. I like the Case controls just can't get used to them on the joysticks in the Deere 332 we have at work


Case has the ISO option on their machines I have a Case 440 Series 3 with ISO controls
I have PD and find the ISO controls much easier to operate then the H pattern


----------



## fordsrule

magnum1;1288233 said:


> Case has the ISO option on their machines I have a Case 440 Series 3 with ISO controls
> I have PD and find the ISO controls much easier to operate then the H pattern


I guess I should clarify, I like the original CASE controls that are all mechanical, the ones before joysticks.


----------



## magnum1

fordsrule;1288353 said:


> I guess I should clarify, I like the original CASE controls that are all mechanical, the ones before joysticks.


I also have an older bobcat ( 1993 543 ) I use around the place to cleanout corrals and pens.It has the old style type steering and foot pedals. That style works well for me also.
That was back when bobcat was an all welded chassie not bolted together like the new
machines they produce today


----------



## SDeVoe

I definitely prefer ISO, but I am still a foot pedal fan. I currently run a CAT 246, but until this machine, I preferred New Hollands. I never could grade anything with a Case.


----------



## WilliamOak

After learning how to run a skid on a case 1845 I thought H pattern was the way to go hands down, until I ran a Cat...
If I had to choose between either idk if I could but please don't stick me in a hand/foot machine! lol


----------

